# simon listens



## PatrickBaer (Sep 29, 2010)

Hello everyone, 

has somebody ever successfully compiled simon listens under FreeBSD 8?


----------



## Dereckson (Sep 29, 2010)

Good evening,

I'm currently looking at this and preparing a port.


----------



## PatrickBaer (Sep 30, 2010)

Sounds good. 

I have problems compiling Julius itself from the source-code. How far is your work yet and can i participate / share your results?


----------



## Dereckson (Oct 3, 2010)

Julius itself or its library?

libjulius require libdl, which is a linux lib (/compat/linux/lib/libdl.so.2), so when compiled in FreeBSD, we've got this error:


```
[ 22%] Building C object julius/libjulius/CMakeFiles/julius.dir/src/confnet.o
Linking C shared library libjulius.so
/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -ldl
```

It's a collection of functions to dynamically load shared objects (e.g. to handle plugins).

Oh and indeed, it's plugins related:


```
[dereckson@lied] /usr/ports/accessibility/simon/work/simon-0.3.0/julius/libjulius/src# grep dlclose *
plugin.c:      dlclose(handle);
plugin.c:    dlclose(handle);
plugin.c:    dlclose(handle);
```


----------



## gordon@ (Oct 11, 2010)

dlopen(3) and dlclose(3) are part of libc in FreeBSD. This is a bug with the software you are porting. There is no requirement to link against libdl in FreeBSD.


----------

